# Journal entry from a SARC



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2017)

The Pistol Circus

Don't know exactly where to post this but since it's from a SARC, I'll post it here. It's heavy...

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Jeez..........


----------



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2017)

I was holding my god damned breath doc. Got a little emotional...

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2017)

You put it in the right place, amigo. It is heavy!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You put it in the right place, amigo. It is heavy!



Makes me miss my old job more and more.

M.


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 3, 2017)

There author has a great ability to convey his emotions. Great read.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great post.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 9, 2017)

Fuck.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow....

Great read.


----------

